# Medication advice - Azathioprine, Menopur & others



## Kaz2009 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi

I Had failed tx last yr cancelled due to poor response,  we're back on ED list 3 yr wait.  
Please could you give me a little advice on medications, I have Lupus, I take plaquenil 200mg and Prednisolone 7.5mg and 75mg asprin.  My rheumatologist is considering asathioprine is this safe during pregnancy?  Clinic had wanted me off steriods or on as low a dose as possible as soon as I drop them my neutrophil and white counts deteriorate.  
I had been on Menopur to stim, 4 amps, clinics max.  Clinic has suggested ED would be our best route, we feel the response may've been affected by my lupus flaring.  Many clinics seem to use higher doses,  alternative meds or diff protocols first.  We started d/r on synarel 21/10 and injecting 14/11 (5 days) before tx was stopped, was this long protocol?  I'd really appreciate any advice you can give. 
Thanks kaz xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kaz,

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle last year .

Have you spoken to your rheumatologist about your fertility treatment? It would be worth discussing this with them to weigh up the risks/benefits of using azathioprine when ttc. Generally speaking it isn't a complete contra indication in pregnancy (although ideally you wouldn't use it unless absolutely nexessary). I suppose it'll be a case of trying to control the lupus enough to optomise conditons for pregnancy to occur, so you really need to discuss it all with consultant.

In terms of fertility protocol then I would discuss again with your clinic about other options to improve response. There are other clinics and options you could also explore but I suppose it all depends on personal circumstance as to how easy it would be to look at alternatives  Have you had a read of the PR thread on the IVF board. The girls on there are hugely knowledgable about different regimes/clinics for poor response and may be able to help advise you on other questions to ask or avenues to explore http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229909.0

Hope this helps
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

